# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  عملية تفكيك الآيباد الجديد .. ذاكرة عشوائية 1 جيجا ومعالج ثنائي النواة ومعالج رسوميات رباعي النواة

## mohamed73

موقع iFixit  المعروف بتفكيك الأجهزة لرؤية القطع الداخلية للأجهزة واكثرها اجهزة آبل  المعروفة. والأن بعد بداية البيع في استراليا حيث قام فريق iFixit بالسفر  الى استراليا للتأكد من حصول الآيباد الجديد اولاً وتفكيكه لرؤية ما هو الجديد في الايباد الجيل الثالث ! بعد الفاصل القطع الداخلية للآيباد :   شاشة الريتنا الجديدة التي تحمل اكثر من 3 مليون بكسل، قادمة من سامسونج.  البطارية الجديدة وبقوة 42.5 واط للساعة  وبقوة 11560 ميلي امبير للساعة. البطارية في السابق كانت 25 ميلي امبير  للساعة ويتوقع الموقع بأن الزيادة بنفس الحجم اتت بفضل تقنية جديدة قامت  آبل بإستخدامها في البطاريات والتي ستذهب بشكل كبير لمعالج الرسوميات  الرباعي النواة.  المعالج الثنائي النواة والرباعي النواه  لمعالج الرسوميات من تصنيع سامسونج وتصميم آبل بالكامل وايضاً شريحة  الإتصالات الخاصة بخدمات الجيل الرابع تأتي من كوالكم بموديل رقم RTR8600  وايضاً شريحة الإتصالات للواي فاي Broadcom BCM4330 والمدمجة بها البلوتوث  بالنسخة الجديدة 4.0 وجهاز استقبال وارسال FM ايضاً. الرام وهو الأهم ايضاً  يحمل 1 قيقا للآيباد الجديد ! السعة التخزينية للآيباد تأتي من توشيبا. اذاً لا توجد معلومات جديدة هنا من ناحية  القطع المستخدمة ولعل اهم ما كان يشغل بال المستخدمين هو حجم الرام الموجود  في الآيباد الجديد والذي تأكد بأنه 1 قيقا على عكس النسخة السابقة التي  كانت تحمل 512 ميقا ولعل التحديث الى 1 قيقا اتى بفضل المعالج الرباعي  النواة للتحكم بالرسوميات بشكل افضل.

----------


## mraq100

الف شكر وبارك الله بك

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

سلمت يداك جزاكم الله خيرااا

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا الكثير من الابداع

----------

